# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si llogariten piket per pranim ne shkollen e larte?

## rrogozhinsi

doja me dit se si llogariten piket per shkolle te larte.ca roli luan mesatarja?me ane te nje shembulli nese eshte e mundur

----------


## Hot Ice

> doja me dit se si llogariten piket per shkolle te larte.ca roli luan mesatarja?me ane te nje shembulli nese eshte e mundur


PO pyet per Kosove apo per Shqiperi ti ? saktesoje
ps; 
edhe diqka a po pyet per rendesin e shkollen e larte apo per fakultet

----------


## RaPSouL

Tema u lëviz tek nënforumi i duhur.

----------


## rrogozhinsi

doja me dit se si llogariten piket per te shkuar ne shkolle te larte?cfar pune kryen mesatarje?me merrni nje shembull nese keni mundesi,per juridikun psh.

----------


## bombona

> doja me dit se si llogariten piket per te shkuar ne shkolle te larte?cfar pune kryen mesatarje?me merrni nje shembull nese keni mundesi,per juridikun psh.


mesa di un shikohet mesatarja e dy notave te provimeve te lirimit,pastaj shikohet dhe mesatarja e diftesave qe eshte;ne vit te par merret 20% ne vit te dyt 50% ne vit te trete50% dhe ne vit te katert 80%te mesatares dhe pastaj mblidhen ato piket dhe  shenohen tek a2 e nese i ke bere ato pik qe te duhet per ne juridik duhet ta fitosh...
a dhe diqka nese lenda e par qe do eshte juridiku ate ver te paren sepse nese ve nje tjeter dhe te dalin te dyja do te te duhet ta vazhdosh per ate lenden qe ke ven te paren,kupton?

----------


## EdiR

Maturantet, shembuj si te perllogarisin piket

E Marte, 14 Korrik 2009

Maturantet mund te perllogarisin vete piket e tyre dhe te shohin nese i afrohen ndopak pikeve maksimale per te fituar te drejten e studimit aty ky kane deshiruar. Ne baze te shembujve te bere publike nga APRIAL 2009, cdo pretendent per ne universitet mund te shohe se ne cilat nivele eshte me piket qe ka marre deri me tani. Me pare duhet te dine se ku kane me shume shanse per t'u pranuar. Kete mund ta bejne vetem duke llogaritur piket qe kane grumbulluar me ane te komponenteve te Matures Shteterore. Formula eshte e njejta qe zbatohet qe prej nisjes se ketij sistemi. Per ta konkretizuar me tej, publikohen dy shembujt e hartuar nga specialistet e Ministrise se Arsimit. Kjo skeme nuk do te vleje per maturantet qe kane dhene konkurse ne Arkitekture, Akademine e Arteve dhe ate te Sporteve, pasi ata do te kualifikohen vetem ne baze te konkursit. Keshtu Formula e llogaritjes se pikeve eshte: ((D1 + D2 + M) x k1 + (T1 + T2) x k2) x 100 = X (ne varesi te rezultatit qe del). Sipas kesaj formule, M = mesatarja, D1 = provim i detyruar letersia, D2 = provim i detyruar matematika, T1 = provim me zgjedhje 1, T2 = provim me zgjedhje 2, k1 = koeficienti sipas shkolles se kryer dhe k2 = koeficienti, sipas provimeve me zgjedhje. Pasi te llogariten piket me kete formule, maturantet duhet te konsultojne ne faqen zyrtare te ministrise piket minimale per cdo program studimi qe kane bere fitues, kandidatet e nje viti me pare.



Shembulli



Blerta deshiron te konkurroje per programin e studimit Farmaci, ne Universitetin e Tiranes. Ajo ka mbaruar shkollen e mesme te profilizuar, ne profilin natyror dhe ka noten mesatare te kater viteve M = 8.

Ne dy provimet e detyruara ka keto rezultate:

1. Ne Letersi dhe Gjuhe Shqipe D1 = 8.52

2. Ne Matematike D2 = 8.5

Ajo ka zgjedhur te jape si provime me zgjedhje lendet Fizike dhe Biologji, ku pretendon te marre keto rezultate:

1. Ne Fizike Z1 = 9

2. Ne Biologji Z2 = 8.7

Ne tabelen e koeficienteve, Blerta gjen se per programin e studimit Farmaci, profili natyror i shkolles se mesme e ka koeficientin Ksh = 1.4.

Ne kete rast, Blerta do te beje keto llogaritje:



[D1(nota ne Gjuhe Letersi) +D2 (nota ne Matematike) + M (Nota mesatare e shkolles se mesme)] x Ksh (koeficienti i shkolles) = (8.52 + 8.5 + 8) x 1.4 = 25.02 x 1.4 = 32.20

Ne tabelen e koeficienteve, Blerta gjen se per provimet me zgjedhje koeficientet jane:

Per lenden Fizike K1 = 1.3. per lenden Biologji K2 = 1.3.

Ne kete rast, Blerta do te beje keto llogaritje:

Z1 (nota ne Fizike) x K1 (koeficienti per Fiziken) + Z2 (nota ne Biologji) x K2 (koeficienti per Biologjine) = 9 x 1.3 + 8.7 x 1.3 = 11.7 + 11.31 = 23.01

Blerta mbledh dy rezultatet e gjetura: 32.20 + 23.01 = 55.21. Kete rezultat e shumezon me 100 dhe merr 5521.0 pike.

Pra Blerta eshte ne kuoten e 5500 pikeve.

Deshira e Blerta eshte te ndjeke programin e studimit Farmaci.

Nga tabela e fituesve te fundit, te vitit te kaluar, Blerta shikon se fituesi i fundit ne Farmaci eshte me 5799.3 pike. Ne kete rast, vendosja e programit te studimit Farmaci si preference e pare, do te thote qe mundesite e shpalljes fitues jane te pakta.

Si duhet te veproje Blerta per te vendosur preferencat?

Mendojme se Blerta e vendos programin e studimit Farmaci si preference te pare dhe me keto rezultate nuk fiton. Ka dhe 9 preferenca te tjera per te zgjedhur, qe eshte mire t'i plotesoje, pasi jane 9 mundesi qe nuk duhet t'i humbe.



Cilat te zgjedhe?

Nga rezultatet e vitit te kaluar (tabela e fituesve te fundit), ajo shikon se me 5500 pike jane ne grupin e fituesve (i fundit ka me pak se 5500 pike) kandidatet qe kane kerkuar te gjitha programet e studimit te Universitetit te Tiranes pervec programeve te studimit Mjekesi (i fundit me 5721.4 pike), Stomatologji (i fundit me 5857.5 pike), Farmaci (i fundit me 57993 pike).

Atehere Blerta mund te rendise ne 9 preferencat e tjera cilendo nga programet e studimit te Universitetit te Tiranes, pervec tre te mesipermeve. Por edhe ketu duhet pak kujdes. Ne te nente preferencat Blerta renditet si fituese, por percaktohet fituese ne preferencen me te larte, pra ne preferencen e dyte. Nese ne kete preference ka shenuar nje program studimi qe nuk e ka per zemer, kete duhet ta mendoje mire.

----------


## rrogozhinsi

rrofsh shoku shum faleminderit

----------


## loneeagle

wow pak si i nderlikuar une mendoja qe mesatarja nuk luante me rol por piket qe merrje ne testim.

----------

